# The Bell Tree People Choice Awards 2012



## Jake (Dec 21, 2012)

Simple stuff. Same as the previous 3 years, send me a PM on who you think should win each category.

Rules:
- Please vote via PM (if my inbox is full for whatever reason post a message on my profile saying it's full and i'll empty it)
- If you think there should be another category post here and I'll see if I should add it.
- You can only vote for yourself once
- You don't have to vote in all categories 
- Votes can start immediately, and will end on New Years Eve (so that's 10 days).
- Results will be posted on New Years Day.
- All times are in GMT+10
- Any questions ask here

------------------

*Funniest Member

Most Creative Member

Best Username

Most Mature

Most Active

Biggest Animal Crosser

Nicest Member

Most Missed Member

Member of the year*

------------------

Archive: 2009, 2010, 2011, (2011 results).


----------



## Trundle (Dec 21, 2012)

I believe a category for this year should be "Best E765"


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2012)

No. Just no.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't have to have a name for every category do I? For example, I haven't been here long enough to miss anyone who has been away for a long time.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I don't have to have a name for every category do I? For example, I haven't been here long enough to miss anyone who has been away for a long time.



You don't have to vote in all categories, I'll fix that up


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2012)

E765 said:


> I believe a category for this year should be "Best E765"



And the winner of the Best E765 award is...

Sockhead!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 21, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> And the winner of the Best E765 award is...
> 
> Sockhead!



It'd happen.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 21, 2012)

I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 22, 2012)

Can we vote for ourselves?


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 22, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> Can we vote for ourselves?



Did you read the rules, or...? Because it says it right in the first post.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2012)

You can only vote for yourself once


----------



## SockHead (Dec 22, 2012)

Only losers vote for themselves


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah, ok.


----------



## rafren (Dec 23, 2012)

Sockhead #1


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

rafren said:


> Sockhead #1



now i donno if i shud vote nigel or raffy as most missed member ((((((


----------



## rafren (Dec 23, 2012)

Jake. said:


> now i donno if i shud vote nigel or raffy as most missed member ((((((



sent, follow ur heart bby


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

rafren said:


> sent, follow ur heart bby



i donno hu 2 vote 4 bby is like obama vs romney all over again


----------



## Trundle (Dec 23, 2012)

I miss Lisamilitz but I'm too lazy to vote


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2012)

gonna need more or there wont be enough votes and this will be cancelled. yolo


----------



## Eryani (Dec 26, 2012)

What is that?
please tell me.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2012)

what is what


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 26, 2012)

How about youngest member? I'll surely win.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> How about youngest member? I'll surely win.



that's a statistic you doof


----------



## Trundle (Dec 26, 2012)

Jake. said:


> that's a statistic you doof



most immature member
lookyhooky still has good chance
but so do I so I should shut up


----------



## Eryani (Dec 27, 2012)

i am the youngest member!


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2012)

We dont care who the youngest member is... it's not a category


----------



## Eryani (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh....


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 27, 2012)

Jake. said:


> We dont care who the youngest member is... it's not a category


Defiantly a contender for the 'Most Charming Member' category... -_-;


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 27, 2012)

Eryani said:


> i am the youngest member!



I was speaking in AGE. I'm 10. Everyone knows that. I hope. I'm a girl. Everyone knows that. I hope.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 27, 2012)

No one here cares whether you are a boy or girl or 10. 

How about most helpful member?


----------



## Caius (Dec 27, 2012)

Best Megathreader 2012. 

Jubs.

....Welp.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Dec 27, 2012)

most annoying member


----------



## Kip (Dec 27, 2012)

^ Good one, but it would prolly offend someone. Ahaha


----------



## Thunder (Dec 27, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> I was speaking in AGE. I'm 10. Everyone knows that. I hope. I'm a girl. Everyone knows that. I hope.



im five


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 27, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> im five


You're a five year old adopted Asian kid with white parents? WHAT ELSE ARE YOU LYING TO ME ABOUT? D:


----------



## Thunder (Dec 27, 2012)

im a walrus


----------



## Caius (Dec 27, 2012)

But you're not really a walrus. You're a broom.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 27, 2012)

you mean to tell me that my parents have been lying to me this entire time? :'(


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> im five



i'm a fetus


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> you mean to tell me that my parents have been lying to me this entire time? :'(



im ur parents


----------



## Trundle (Dec 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> im ur parents



both of them
how do you like that?


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2012)

There's ~2 days of voting left and I'm going to need some more... _serious_ votes


----------



## Kip (Dec 30, 2012)

Were mine okay? or should i have filled out the whole thing?


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2012)

Kip said:


> Were mine okay? or should i have filled out the whole thing?



Yours was fine. You can resend the PM and fill them all out if you want.
Some little ****s have just been trolling in their votes;
ie: most mature member: Lookyhooky (i'm lookin' at you Justin!)


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Yours was fine. You can resend the PM and fill them all out if you want.
> Some little ****s have just been trolling in their votes;
> ie: most mature member: Lookyhooky (i'm lookin' at you Justin!)



YOU DON'T KNOW ME!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 30, 2012)

I thought you were more mature than that, Justin!


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I thought you were more mature than that, Justin!



Hey, the rest of my votes were kind of real. I think. >_>


----------



## Kip (Dec 30, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I thought you were more mature than that, Justin!



Funny you say that, that's wh-... wait are we not supposed to spoil our votes?


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2012)

Idc do what you want.
Yea justy but there are other *****s out there


----------



## SockHead (Jan 1, 2013)

And the results??


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2013)

SockHead said:


> And the results??



i was sleeping i will post them in like 1 hour


----------

